# arabian horses



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Arabian horse - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


^^ has basic information on them  

they tend to have a bit more get up and go when compared to other breeds


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks, kickshaw


----------



## ArabianAmor (Aug 20, 2008)

Let us know how it goes, and supply confo pics. Spend a lot of time with the breed to be sure its one that you would be interested in. They are not like your paint... Arabians tend to be very spunky, high strung, and need a lot of patience and attention. They also have the biggest eyes of all the breeds explaining why they tend to be the "spooky-est" 
Personally I love the breed and spend all of my time around them, but they are not for everyone. Also if they were not brought up properly you could have a lot of work on your hands because they are very smart and stubborn horses.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

How did it go? Are you still interested in the horse? I have very limited experience, as a matter of fact we've had our Arabian only 6 months, but if she is good representation of the breed I don't think I'd own any other! She continuously amazes me!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

my vet uses Arabs for his endurance runs and he absolutly loves them. he came out to do my arabs teeth and he said that ,y arab was a great example of the breed. he tells me that people think of arabs as spooky or flighty when in reality, if you can find a good one, htey are very calm and collected. i use my arab as a lesson horse. he is 23 but has always had this calmness about him. arabs can go forever and wont stop till they are on their knees. they love to please thier rider... i always have to watch to make sure im not pushing him too hard, he wants to please me so bad, he will go to knees in exhaustion.... they are great horses and i wish i could find on like my 23 yr old but he sets the standard pretty high. 

good luck.... arabs are very versitle and can do everything. my is an allarounder...:wink:


----------



## horsewithnoname (Oct 16, 2008)

We just had to have our Arabian put down after 14 years! They are good horses. I am not getting too old though to own another.


----------



## mkl039 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Arabian Advice:*

Hello, My name is McKenzie, I am 13 years old, and know quite alot about Arabians...

I have had two horses in the past, my first horse was an Arabian/Paint Cross who was to die for. We put her down 4 years ago beacause she had Navicular Disease.

Then I got a Welsh Cob, he was a beautiful Show Pony with a little too much spunk, he kicked me and reared several times, we then sold him.

I have never owned an Arabian, but I do know alot about them, my neighbors horse is also and Arab/Paint cross and I ride her often, heres a few links to learn about Arabians for you. They are known to be more spunky and more hyper, but they can be found verrrryyy calm and are one of the most beautiful breeds out there, here are the links. 

Breeds of Livestock - Horse Breeds

[Find Arabian in the left side panel]

Arabian Horses

The Arabian Horse Breed Profile | PetPeoplesPlace.com

There's my favorites, let me know if you get the horse! :wink:


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

There is no other breed I prefer more.

they are intelligent and will outsmart you if you are not
on your toes. 

They are called a Hot Breed. Every breed except drafts 
maybe has their Hot moments.

Arabian bloodlines are in practical every light horse breed their is.

Arabian blood saved the TB from extinction.

Arabian horses are one of the greatest endurance horses there are.
The Arabian Mare is more highly prized than the arabian stallions
as the belief is she passes more on to her foals than the stallion does.

One thing you can not do to an Arabian Horse is to handle them rough
You do not tell an arabian what to do, you Ask them to do what you want. 

I do believe, (this is mho that a so called crazy arab was raised by
people dumber than the horse, and this can apply to some of the other breeds. including (TB) as well because so much arabian blood is in their lineage).

everybody has heard how General Patton saved the Lippazon horses in WWII, but how many of you know about him saving some of the Best
arabian horses from Poland in WWII.?


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

If I might add my two bits' worth ...

Arabians are absolutely wonderful. My riding teacher breeds them, and all her lesson horses are purebred Arabs. Sure, they can be spunky, but I've ridden over a dozen different Arabs, and I've never had a single problem with them being over-energetic.

They have a wonderful work ethic, and plenty of endurance. The Arabs she breeds are amazing all-round horses, and completely beginner safe.

=) They're perfect if you like your horses to have personality. I'm am naturally a shy, nervous rider, but Arabians have done nothing but improve my confidence.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

All great advice on here as usual. Make sure you go out and try riding a few. Arabians like a couple breeds out there, are a bit different under saddle. They ride differently and most of them have a temper that is specific to their breed. Lovely horses. Always loved the looks of them. Very smooth horses to ride and elegant to look at


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice,I did end up getting him almost three weeks ago. He is wonderful,very loving.He does get spookish about certain things.I rode him a few times already and he really isnt that bad, when he gets spooked he just rises his head and looks around. So I am working on despooking him.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

I have owned Arabs and loved them. My last Arab ..well she passed 6 years ago and I still think of her everyday. She was the perfect horse in everyway...boy do I miss her.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Dang I should have gotten you to look at Canadians :lol: I guess I'm to late now eh


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Arabians are one of my fav breeds sam is an arabian and he does everything i ask him to.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

*I am a paint fanatic to the bone!*

I have been raised around, worked with and owned Paints, QH and TB's my whole life! 

But recently I picked up an aged arab mare (17) as she needed a good home and some real care. She was under weight and neglected. Since I have had her (a month), I can see why so many people feel the way they do about Arabs. The little ****** has taken a soft spot wih me, and I think I am just going to have to keep her to the end! Don't tell anyone I said so!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

you have the arabian bug. Now be forwarned, you will not
be able to stop with just one. 

have you noticed that they are indeed different from other breeds?


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

If my Arab is a good representation of her breed, than I am truly in love with Arabians.
She is sooo different from the other horses I've had and ridden. She has such amazing personality, she is sweet, sensitive, willing and smart. She has energy and "spunk" but is in no way flighty or spooky. She is only six and has had very limited training and I feel 100% comfortable taking her on the trail in a rope halter. No to mention she is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

I use to have QHs and love them still but there is something magic about an Arabian. I have a Half/arab and a PB arab filly, both are black and just Amazing.
I will hopefully always have an Arabian. I want a Fresian also but for me the Magic of the Arabian will always have a spell on me..................


----------



## nldiaz66 (Jul 27, 2008)

the arabian bug is going around,I have had Pharoah for 1 month and boy do I want more, he is so different then my paint.:lol:


----------

